# Hostels!



## Eden (Oct 13, 2010)

I've never seen a thread about them. What's the general consensus on StP about hostels? Stories, tips, ideas?


----------



## farmer john (Oct 13, 2010)

i stayed in one for a night in alaska once 30 bux a night let us in dirty with all are gear nice place free coffee and maybe bagels let you write all over the walls and camp next door 
dnt forget your key tho we forgot ours in our room and had to break in after we left because we were about to miss our ride lol


----------



## cranberrydavid (Oct 13, 2010)

I use them overseas when I need to get me and my gear dry and warm and check email, or if I need advice from a local traveler about visas, customs, bribes etc. A lot of the little indy hostels are run by retired hardcore travelers who know where the back doors are.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 14, 2010)

Only ones I've stayed in I stumbled upon by accident and where significantly cheaper than the ones you find on the internet. I mean at $30 you might as well just get a cheap hotey and have a private room and bath.


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 14, 2010)

right totally agreed. if its like that go for the hotel or motel. more benefits for the same price! a hostel should be more like 15 - 20$ per night. if you work the right angle you can stay for doing chores and shit.


----------



## stellaxtara (Nov 26, 2010)

i'm going to start traveling again and plan on compiling information on hostels & like places. If anyone knows of any hostels in the US let me know  when I get money for a passport card I plan on traveling in Canada too && will be putting together the same info. Anyone have any suggestions, advice, or known hostels that would be GREAT


----------

